# Mainfrom the water is plastic



## guerogb (Jul 9, 2009)

The Main from the water to the house is plastic, the inspector didnt want it there due to the pipe being plastic. What should i do in this situation?


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Hmmmmmm hire an electrician maybe? If you are one, you should know this...


----------



## guerogb (Jul 9, 2009)

what's the point of the forums if that is ur reply.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Are you an electrician?


----------



## Minuteman (Dec 29, 2007)

Ask the inspector to site a code reference. Might be some local thing. If so, then best to move it.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

guerogb said:


> The Main from the water to the house is plastic, the inspector didnt want it there due to the pipe being plastic. What should i do in this situation?


 
Does the pipe stay plastic after the main or does it switch to copper for the rest of the house?


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

guerogb said:


> what's the point of the forums if that is ur reply.


The forum is called Electrician Talk. Get it? Electrician's not DIY'ers talk. You also didn't state your question even halfway clear at all. A 4 year old is more clear than this. Does the inspector want the pipe moved or something else moved?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

The Op's info states he is an electrician. What's the big deal about this-- we really don't need to lambaste the guy. Did you ever think he might be a helper trying to learn so he can impress the boss. Or perhaps he was confused by the inspectors request.

Why is it we can have threads about building decks and no one says get a carpenter.

Now, guerogb, I will admit your question is hard to understand. The pipe is plastic coming into the house but what is it that the inspector doesn't want?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I have no idea what the OP is asking.


----------



## Minuteman (Dec 29, 2007)

drsparky said:


> I have no idea what the OP is asking.


Neither do I, but I know he needs answers to something that we might be able to help him with.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

guerogb said:


> The Main from the water to the house is plastic, the inspector didnt want it there due to the pipe being plastic. What should i do in this situation?


 

:001_huh:

If the inspector doesn't want the plastic water main there - I'd tell him to take it up with the plumber. 

Man those inspectors can get confused...

:laughing:


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

Need more info.


----------



## lectricboy (Mar 11, 2009)

guerogb said:


> The Main from the water to the house is plastic, the inspector didnt want it there due to the pipe being plastic. What should i do in this situation?


 
What reason did the inspector give for not wanting a plastic water main?


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Yep a little more info please.

Is the inspector not happy with the plastic water lines location in reference to the electrical panel ? ( i'm guessing here as I put on my "detective hat"):detective:

Where did the inspector NOT want the water line ?

Clarify your question and you will receive an answer.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I think the others scared him away. Too bad that happened the way it did.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> The Main from the water to the house is plastic, the inspector didnt want it there due to the pipe being plastic


I agree. Sounds like the plumbers problem.:jester:




Didn't want *what* there knucklehead?

http://www.diychatroom.com/index.php


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> The Op's info states he is an electrician. What's the big deal about this-- we really don't need to lambaste the guy. Did you ever think he might be a helper trying to learn so he can impress the boss. Or perhaps he was confused by the inspectors request.
> 
> Why is it we can have threads about building decks and no one says get a carpenter.
> 
> Now, guerogb, I will admit your question is hard to understand. The pipe is plastic coming into the house but what is it that the inspector doesn't want?


Hey stop trying to get my thread closed Dennis! :jester:


----------



## guerogb (Jul 9, 2009)

alright, the main coming from the street is a plastic pipe. the inspector didn't want it like so he said to put another 6ft. rod no more than 5-6 ft. from the plastic pipe coming from the street. just got the letter saying what he wanted.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Hey stop trying to get my thread closed Dennis! :jester:


Is that at all possible around here?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

guerogb said:


> alright, the main coming from the street is a plastic pipe. the inspector didn't want it like so he said to put another 6ft. rod no more than 5-6 ft. from the plastic pipe coming from the street. just got the letter saying what he wanted.


Are you talking ground rod?


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Does he want 2 ground rods b/c the water is plastic and you can't use it as an electrode?


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah.....if this inspector is saying he wants a 3rd ground rod in place of bonding to the water main because the main is poly I would politely say:

Whachootalkinbout Willis?


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

guerogb said:


> alright, the main coming from the street is a plastic pipe. the inspector didn't want it like so he said to put another 6ft. rod no more than 5-6 ft. from the plastic pipe coming from the street. just got the letter saying what he wanted.


Wow! Once again you've failed miserably at effectively communicating a single sentence that makes a bit of sense.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

guerogb said:


> alright, the main coming from the street is a plastic pipe. the inspector didn't want it like so he said to put another 6ft. rod no more than 5-6 ft. from the plastic pipe coming from the street. just got the letter saying what he wanted.


guerogb,
Take this as the constructive criticism that it is, and not an insult. Your posts are incredibly hard to understand. 
Try writing in sentences with some punctuation and capitalization. Also try putting in all the words that you need. Like above you left out a few words but I think I get what you are saying. I think.

The inspector wants two rods because the main water line is plastic? This is very common so just put the two rods in. 
Be sure to bond the copper water pipes is the system in the house is copper.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

*IF* the system is copper.


Use your words Petey.:laughing:


----------



## guerogb (Jul 9, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Are you talking ground rod?


yes sir


----------



## guerogb (Jul 9, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> guerogb,
> Take this as the constructive criticism that it is, and not an insult. Your posts are incredibly hard to understand.
> Try writing in sentences with some punctuation and capitalization. Also try putting in all the words that you need. Like above you left out a few words but I think I get what you are saying. I think.
> 
> ...


alright thanks petey :thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Yeah.....if this inspector is saying he wants a 3rd ground rod in place of bonding to the water main because the main is poly I would politely say:
> 
> Whachootalkinbout Willis?


:laughing: :laughing:


Do what Petey said and make it right. I think this guy is a newbie electrician looking for answers. Nothing wrong with that we were all there at some point.

As for what you need to do, you need to make sure the copper water piping system is bonded to the service equipment enclosure, the grounded conductor at the service, the grounding electrode conductor if properly sized, or any of the other grounding electrodes, 250.104 (A)(1).

If the water system is blue and red plastic piping there is no use in bonding it because it won't conduct electricity. 

Now, was there a concrete-encased electrode (Ufer) installed?


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

guerogb said:


> he said to put another 6ft. rod no more than 5-6 ft. .


Does anyone make 6ft rods? Arent they all 8ft ?


----------



## r6ckstar (Apr 3, 2009)

^^^yes they do, don't ask why I know.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> If the water system is blue and red plastic piping there is no use in bonding it because it won't conduct electricity.


Yes. But if the platic pipes are gray or white or anything other than red or blue, then they will conduct so bond them in that case.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

steelersman said:


> Yes. But if the platic pipes are gray or white or anything other than red or blue, then they will conduct so bond them in that case.


Does PEX come in colors other than red, white, and blue?


----------



## vinster888 (May 3, 2009)

this dude has pvc throughout the house with pvc to the street. the inspector says he doesnt like it. so he needs to add another rod. we do two on all services that get any anyway, so i can see that.why you ask? florida sand. the problem i have have is the second rod needs to be within 6' of the u/g pvc water pipe. what if its on the other side of the house? and what good would that do? is the pvc conductive only within a couple feet? :no:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Does PEX come in colors other than red, white, and blue?


haven't you seen CPVC pipe? It's white or off white with a yellow stripe and black lettering. This would be considered to be a non-metal pipe or a non-conductive pipe.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I_get_shocked said:


> Does anyone make 6ft rods? Arent they all 8ft ?


I've made one or two.:whistling2:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

steelersman said:


> haven't you seen CPVC pipe? It's white or off white with a yellow stripe and black lettering. This would be considered to be a non-metal pipe or a non-conductive pipe.


Probaby but not that I can recall.


----------

